# Malvern Rally



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Malvern Ralyy*

Anyone any ideas as to whether this will be inaccessable due to the floods,booked but never been before to don't know if its on the 'water plain'?? Also directions please to 'Clianthus' are we on her list?


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I phoned the other day and they said all was OK and it was going ahead.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I am worried having a unit of 7.5 tons and no where suitable to tow it from :?

If the worst happens :roll:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi ambegayo

I haven't had a list from Warners, they send that to the Rally marshalls - (jarcadia) - Brian and Jackie, but you are on the MHF list. 

Has your ticket got Motorhomefacts.com on it? If you selected us as your club when you booked and received your £2 club discount then it should have. 

If it has you will be on the Show organisers list as well, if not you should contact them and try to get the ticket changed before the show as they only give us enough space for the people booked with us as their club.


RR

We can only go off what the Show Organisers say about the state of the ground and as badger says they said it was OK a few days ago. So if you are worried you should perhaps ring them yourself nearer the time for an update on how firm it is.


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*Malvern Show*

E-mailed Warner Group yesterday to ask condition of showground for The Western M'home Show.

Who state,' The show will be going ahead as planned. The showground has informed them that the ground is suitable for us and we inspected the site ourselves yesterday ( 26/07/07.)
Should we ever have to cancel a show we would inform everyone who has pre-booked in plenty of time.'

Jodie Coomber. 
Exhibitors Co-ordinator.


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Ever so slightly off topic, but at least one exhibitor ( IH campers ) has cancelled going.


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi, got confirmation we are on the guided walk today.


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Hi ambegayo 
We have not had the official list from Warners yet, when it arrives Rob or myself will put on the forum.
Brian

ps RobMD is actually the marshal for this show and we are assisting but the paperwork has to have one name only and mine ended up on it.


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Will have alook for you all tomorrow. I wouldn't have tried to get my Talisman off the grass today after standing for a few days. The thing is, they were towing vehicles off when the Counties Show ended a few weeks ago and they haven't done a briliant job of leveling the tyre tracks. They haven't let any vehicles of any sort onto the grass this week after all the rain last week and that has helped and the parking for the Giant Flea Market tomorrow is being restricted to the hard ground. The rain tonight and the cars etc will be the test, especially if they have to use the grass car parks. Will let you know tomorrowevening after a stroll around, IN WELLIES :lol: H


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Good News  Had a look today and after last nights rain, not bad. Today has been really nice and there has been a drying wind, with the weather for next week looking dry, if not summery, things should be okay. The fround in front of the Halls today was very iffy and the cars were only going a few feet on and nose first. The ground to the right of the main pubilc entrance is a no, no at the moment, but that will improve no end with the good weather. Where will the wagons be circled and then I can get on the ground and have a really good prod about? H


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi homerdog

Thanks for the update, much appreciated, nothing like a personal inspection.

I'm not going to this rally so not sure where we are sited, but I'm sure someone who is will be along to post a copy of the plan which is sent with the ticket.


----------

